# Jon Boat tourney guys take a look



## DOBCAngler (Nov 22, 2016)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/bpo/5887244049.html

I also have 2 transom mount Minn Kota 101's.

Hopefully someone , my father and I have fished with over the years can use these.  Want to see them at a good home.


----------



## Coach Bombay (Nov 22, 2016)

can you post pics and price of the 101's please?


----------

